# Sick Goat



## mdavenport121 (Nov 19, 2012)

I had a momma that kidded 2 weeks ago. She didn't have any milk when she kidded. The momma still doesn't seem right after two weeks. She still has some bloody discharge. I took a poop sample to the vet today. Good news, no coccidia. The vet said he did see some worms and some eggs. That's not good since I gave her 6 cc of ivomec orally on Friday, it's been 72 hours. So I got a different kind of dewormer, Safe Guard (Fenbendazole) for Goats. I gave her 3 cc. She is a boer and is probably down to 100-125 pounds. Anyone have any experience with this dewormer? I also gave her some penicillin today. I got Durvet penicillin injectible and gave her 3 cc. Is this the right amount?


----------



## poorboys (Nov 20, 2012)

the bloody discharge is normal, I've used safeguard, but not sure what kinda worms she has, I would give her a vit b shot, and some warm water with molasass in it, if you don't have any goat drench. Is she eating? Have a temp? sometimes they get stress and just need a little kick to get them going, Kick as in the vit b and molassas. Maybe someone else has more info, Did you worm her right after birth?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 20, 2012)

Kidding can encourage parasite blooms.  The type of eggs and worms is key here.  Not all worms and parasites are treated by the same drug.  As poorboys said, the discharge is nothing to worry about unless it is really smelly or off-colored which could indicate an infection.  What is her temperature?

Edited to add that you should rule out infection, treat for parasites, and keep an eye on her but if I recall right, this is the doe who lost the baby and it is possible she is acting off because she is sad.  Do make sure she is healthy, but she might need some time to deal with that too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 20, 2012)

You need to dose safeguard at 1cc per 10 lbs so it was way underdosed. If there is a worm load, you also need to do it for 3 days in a row. Was the safeguard suggested by the vet? Were the worms seen the worms that safeguard takes care of?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't use safegaurd, because it isn't a very strong wormer, but I would give the doe  12 cc each day for 3 to 5 days in a row. 

I would also treat with Oxy-tetracyclene, Either LA 200 or biomycin injectable, at the rate of 1 cc per 40lbs for 5 days.  The fact that she kidded early with no milk and is not feeling well would lead me to consider Chlamydia or one of the other kidding diseases and they are pretty much all treated with a tetracyclene. 

Then I would give her B-complex shots daily.  Can't over dose, so I would do 3 or 4 cc per day. or even a couple times a day. 

Not sure about the dosage for Durvet Penicillin, If it is a Procain G, then I have been giving about 5  cc per adult boer goat per day, sometimes twice a day and sometimes if really sick I will give the Procain G every 8 hours for the first couple of days.  

Hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## mdavenport121 (Nov 20, 2012)

The safe-guard I am using is for goats, not cattle. It said to give 3 cc for a 125 lbs. I'm always afraid I am under dosing. How much dewormer could hurt a goat?

She seems to be feeling better today. I bought some alfalfa on Friday and she didn't touch it until today! I guess the penicillin and de-wormer helped. I'm fixing to give a shot of penicillin, 3cc. 

I hope she is fine for the next four days as we head out on vacation to Tennessee.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 21, 2012)

That is the same as the cattle. So dose at 1cc per 10 lbs.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 21, 2012)

Giving penicillin for only 3 days is almost worse than not giving it at all...IF there was an infection, it will come roaring back 10x stronger and penicillin won't touch it next time.  Do you have someone who could come and give her the pen g 2x a day while you're gone?

It needs to be given 1cc per 25#-40#, 2x a day for at least 7 days.

You could practically give the entire bottle of safeguard to a goat and not kill it.  It's extremely safe....I'm not suggesting you do so, just saying that safeguard is one you do not have to worry about overdosing near as much as underdosing.  The 1cc per 10# is fine.


----------

